# Why Narcissism isn't a focal point in DP



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Growing up I've had the luxury of having wonderful parents who were prominently bent on making me very happy. These same parents spoiled me, gave me everything I've ever wanted and more. Narcissistic parents are only perhaps a fraction of the whole problem. This of course only applies to me because depersonalization is a very subjective experience that depends on environmental factors that do not only depend on having narcissistic parents. Narcissism in your friends is perhaps a bigger issue than having narcissistic parents. Like having brawls with the school bully who kept insisting on stealing your lunch money.

From this I would like to redirect everyone to codependency which I believe is a very strong cause for DP. I will bump the thread so people can have access to it for them to understand why codependency is a more reasonable and likely cause for depersonalization than narcissism is


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2014)

Honestly, I doubt I'd have DP to this day if I didn't go through what I did in high school.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

seafoam mellow said:


> Honestly, I doubt I'd have DP to this day if I didn't go through what I did in high school.


Same here.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

The root to codependency is toxic shame and u instinctively believe something is wrong with u. Bad beliefs are the cause of ur dp

Yes fearless not everyone with dp has fuking narcissistic parents. Stop trying to shove ur ideas down ppls throats


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I agree toxic shame is a big cause. How you think and who you allow in your life can make or break you.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Fearless said:


> Jesus Christ. Are you sure you know what narcissism is?
> 
> If some people just knew when to shut up... the world would be a better place.


Are you indirectly encouraging me to shut up by throwing a generalization in that statement of yours? I'd hope not, considering I'm entitled to think whatever I'd like, and speak my mind freely.

Additionally, narcissism is a wide category which could fit an array of people. Not just parents. That's what I meant by making that statement.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Obviously I am reading this thread.....u just keep on making statements and generalizing that all dp ppl have endured narcissistic abuse when they have not. Dp happens for a wide variety of reasons! Sexual abuse, physical abuse, emotional abuse, emotional neglect, a person may even get dp if they have only been severely bullied in school and have had ok parents.....

U are judging this person who made this thread so wrongly he did not minimize what ppl have gone through having to grow up with an N parent he simply said that he did not have N parents and that it is possible to be victimized by other people who may be narcissts, I.e school bullies


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Ur not getting point at all. What makes u so knowledgable? Just because you have recovered? Well guess what I have recovered once aswel!

Yes getting bullied in school can lead someone sensitive to getting dp why couldn't it? It's traumatic and can have huge affect on self esteem. I know I developed my body dysmorphic disorder because of how ppl at school teased my legs and later on I got dp.

Everyone's reasons for getting dp are totally different and unique that's the point I'm trying to get at. Generalizing narcissistic abuse to everyone's cause of dp is not correct


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Fearless said:


> I know what you meant, this is why I say you have no idea what narcissism is.
> 
> Narcissism is NOT a wide category, even thoug a lot of ignorant psychiatrists and bloggers call egoistic traits "narcissistic traits", which is pure ignorance, and is very harmful for people who been victimized by Ns and are looking for answer. This is why this thread is also very harmful, because you are using the word narcissism in the same false context.
> 
> ...


I'll keep that in mind. Thanks for the info


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

And I love ur sarcasm
Seriously tho...u really are so very very narrow minded. U don't even think narcissists are wounded ppl you are so very very wrong


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Well that's not actually a response


----------



## AlexFromPT (Jun 26, 2011)

Why argue? For fuck's sake, be open minded and consider the possibility of your parents being evil. I know for sure my grandma is a b**** and a narcissist, an option I never considered months ago. I wanted to fix my family, like a kid - "all will be well" mentality. Now I dont give a fuck about my family, of course I love them deep down.

Im trying to figure out if my mom was a narc now. I cant say for sure because she died almost 6 years ago and i cant remember shit (which can be indicative of emotional abuse that I know happened).

I disregarded the option, saw my family as perfect, but as soon as I became open minded and considered this i felt a huge relief and a huge pain at the same time when their behaviours became understandable enough.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

AlexFromPT

First of all...why are u speaking? U don't know what the hell u r talking about...I never said my parents were not evil...my dad is a narc and my mum has narc traits and is a weak codependent. I am simply saying that our parents are wounded aswel by there parents and so on...it's all well and good to blame ur parents but what good is that gonna do? Ur just taking away ur responsibility to recover and forgive them. I feel sorry for people who are that closed off and defended they can't even get close to there own kids and have to abuse them.

So perhaps YOU should open ur mind and shut ur mouth when u don't know the fuk ur actually saying


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

No they are not


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah what's wrong with that ? U got a point...


----------

